# Value Electronics Promotes Sony's 4KTVs



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

With Sony's very highly anticipated 4K Ultra HDTVS launching I thought it was a good idea to kick off the X950B, X900B and W850B series in all sizes from 55" to 85" with the following exclusive offer:


36 months interest free financing
 
Save $300 when you buy any 55" or up Sony TV paired w/HTST7 Sound Bar
 
*5 free Sony Pictures movies (15 Movies to choose from including The Amazing Spider-Man, American Hustle, Captain Philips & Elysium, up to $85 value)

*Requires Sony FMPX10 4K Ultra HD Media Player

Sony's X950B series full array direct lit locally dimmed 4K UHDTV was my personal favorite display at CES.

X900B and W850B shipping now, X950B is scheduled to ship May 28th (allocations are very constrained)

Take a look at my new website dedicated to Sony's X950B series.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## zibawal (Jul 28, 2014)

When would u be listing 2015 models Robert?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

It's been an active project recently and I expect much of Sony's 2015 line-up will be on my dedicated Sony website this evening and we'll have it finalized by the end of the week.

I love Sony's 2015 a/v line-up, this will be a strong year for Sony.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

zibawal said:


> When would u be listing 2015 models Robert?


Just put up Sony's 2015 XBR-xxX850C on our Sony dedicated website. 

-Robert


----------

